# Kristina is in the mail online



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I dont think she comes on here as much as she used to.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3498454/Anorexic-woman-wear-children-s-clothes-gains-FIVE-STONE-bodybuilder.html


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

She only comes on here to self promote now. Yet oddly is still a mod.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

The comments on daily mail articles always make me rage.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> The comments on daily mail articles always make me rage.


 They are hilarious. Just got to bare (bear?? I never know) in mind the two types of people who will post them; daily mail readers, and trolls.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I bet she'll get a load of fat f**ks who smoke 20 a day and drink a bottle of wine every night commenting on how 'unhealthy' her bodybuilding lifestyle is.

But yeah she looks fit, I'd wife her.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Fair play to her but I think that theres a fair argument that she's merely swapped one obsession for another.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Super transformation, not excessive either, good balance. Looks amazing!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Obsession or not, she can still squat more than half the UK-M.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I dont think she comes on here as much as she used to.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3498454/Anorexic-woman-wear-children-s-clothes-gains-FIVE-STONE-bodybuilder.html


 Probably doing what most do in the fitness industry, using sites to promote themselves as natural or some magic potion how to get fit, see it all over instagram etc, only for the purpose of making money. Egotistical people everywhere.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

5% yo! Kill it all day you may


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

much healthier addiction than being anorexic. it is a form of control but a pretty healthy one at that.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Wouldbang/10

Do you reckon she has had Mr Piana's "real food" yet?


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

I think when she was on here promoting tiny dumbells for the likes of @Natty Steve'o she mentioned she had parted ways with the 5% crew.

she looks fantastic, fair play!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> I bet she'll get a load of fat f**ks who smoke 20 a day and drink a bottle of wine every night commenting on how 'unhealthy' her bodybuilding lifestyle is.
> 
> But yeah she looks fit, I'd wife her.


 I probably work with most of them


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't see a list of the drugs she takes.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Defo natty, you don't put on that much muscle using steroids.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks great, no doubt it. About as newsworthy as the monster turd I am currently doing battle with.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

andyboro said:


> Fair play to her but I think that theres a fair argument that she's merely swapped one obsession for another.


 That's pretty much all the comments on the article that I've seen.

Good on her I say. Better to do that then starve yourself to death.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Looks great, no doubt it. About as newsworthy as the monster turd I am currently doing battle with.


 She only shits 5%


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Vincey said:


> That's pretty much all the comments on the article that I've seen.
> 
> Good on her I say. Better to do that then starve yourself to death.


 i totally agree.. as far as obsessions go, its a much better one to have.

so long as there is a modicum of control of course.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

She was a good member here when she posted a lot, good training and good results.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

andyboro said:


> i totally agree.. as far as obsessions go, its a much better one to have.
> 
> so long as there is a modicum of control of course.


 Can't argue with that


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Looks great, no doubt it. About as newsworthy as the monster turd I am currently doing battle with.


 Pics and live updates if you can mate, we're here for you in this tough time xx


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't find her sexy at all..still too skinny for my liking

Bbw anytime LOL


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I don't find her sexy at all..still too skinny for my liking
> 
> Bbw anytime LOL


 Did she ignore your PM's mate lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> Did she ignore your PM's mate lol


 Something I don't need is more pussy to look after mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Article talking about anorexia and bulimia and look at the adverts on the page! :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done her


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Article talking about anorexia and bulimia and look at the adverts on the page! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 123268


 I think that's based on your browsing history, fatty gas fitter :whistling:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Vincey said:


> I think that's based on your browsing history, fatty gas fitter :whistling:


 s**t! Looks like I've been busted! Haha


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> s**t! Looks like I've been busted! Haha


 I had body building warehouse rich piana products on there. Probably because I ordered some 5150. Definitely looks like you've been busted fella. Haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> much healthier addiction than being anorexic. it is a form of control but a pretty healthy one at that.


 I disagree especially with women...it's not necessarily healthier it's equally unhealthy if u already came from that background.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I disagree especially with women...it's not necessarily healthier it's equally unhealthy if u already came from that background.


 you disagree that its a healthier addiction than anorexia? maybe the latter part of my sentence i could of worded better. Control is control and if your hair is not falling out and your able to function on a daily basis then I would say its a healthier path.

although its still a mental illness (not saying its that way with kristina but shes obviously found a route thats helped her self).


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> you disagree that its a healthier addiction than anorexia? maybe the latter part of my sentence i could of worded better. Control is control and if your hair is not falling out and your able to function on a daily basis then I would say its a healthier path.
> 
> although its still a mental illness (not saying its that way with kristina but shes obviously found a route thats helped her self).


 Yes I do disagree and more so at that level...it's never going to be 'healthy' is it ....if ir assisted over long periods of time of course it's not healthy any more than if u starve yaself...not to twist wot I say I'm not arguing about being assisted..but whether entering a field that requires u to control food and exercise and take something to keep hold of that look over a long periods of time ...if u ever had an eating disorder it's pretty much the same s**t different day. And I'm not talking about average people I'm talking at certain level...it moves frim healthy to unhealthy.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I do disagree and more so at that level...it's never going to be 'healthy' is it ....if ir assisted over long periods of time of course it's not healthy any more than if u starve yaself...not to twist wot I say I'm not arguing about being assisted..but whether entering a field that requires u to control food and exercise and take something to keep hold of that look over a long periods of time ...if u ever had an eating disorder it's pretty much the same s**t different day. And I'm not talking about average people I'm talking at certain level...it moves frim healthy to unhealthy.


 you lost me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> you lost me


 She lost us all a long time ago mate (old age)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fairplay for what she's done,I was 140lbs when I started.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fairplay for what she's done,I was 140lbs when I started.


 Assisted


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fairplay for what she's done,I was 140lbs when I started.


 Who cares? I was 9lb 9oz when I started...

seriously though, good on @Kristina so long as she feels better off mentally than she did then I guess it's progression.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fair play to her. She is in fantastic shape!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Who cares? I was 9lb 9oz when I started...
> 
> seriously though, good on @Kristina so long as she feels better off mentally than she did then I guess it's progression.


 I care fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Assisted


 Me? lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

As long as she's happy within herself that's all that matters.

I know loads of people who either drink, eat or sniff too much but are happy doing what they do, no point in trying to change them because it's what they are. Over the years I've tried to influence people to make what I think to be better decisions than they make and all it's done is cost me friends and start arguments so If someone is happy screwing up I'm happy for them but will be on hand to help if or when they decide it's time to change.

The girl in question is all about self promotion though so the story in paper may well be be based on the truth but most likely embellished to make is newsworthy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> She lost us all a long time ago mate (old age)


 Im 25


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

She's turned her life around, obviously for the better. She's an attractive young women with a fantastic body-Good luck to her.

Taking from signs and symptoms of Anorexia-



extreme weight loss


thin appearance


abnormal blood counts


elevated liver enzymes


fatigue


dizziness or fainting


seizure


brittle nails


hair that thins, breaks or falls out


absence of menstruation (amenorrhea)


development of fine hair on the extremities (lanugo)


constipation


dry skin


intolerance of cold


irregular heart rhythms


low blood pressure


dehydration


osteoporosis, the loss of bone calcium, which may result in broken bones


I very much doubt her diet now and hitting the gym, is giving her these side effects. It's not another addiction, it's a lifestyle choice certain people make to get into that condition. People who aren't in that condition and never will be, will call it an obsession.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I do disagree and more so at that level...it's never going to be 'healthy' is it ....if ir assisted over long periods of time of course it's not healthy any more than if u starve yaself...not to twist wot I say I'm not arguing about being assisted..but whether entering a field that requires u to control food and exercise and take something to keep hold of that look over a long periods of time ...if u ever had an eating disorder it's pretty much the same s**t different day. And I'm not talking about average people I'm talking at certain level...it moves frim healthy to unhealthy.


 Lol.... As unhealthy as pro bodybuilding is (and I'd have to argue also on this...) It's NEVER as unhealthy as anorexia. Ffs anorexia kills you in a matter of time and it's INCREDIBLY unhealthy, you can't even make it less unhealthy as you can with using roids ecc.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> She's turned her life around, obviously for the better. She's an attractive young women with a fantastic body-Good luck to her.
> 
> Taking from signs and symptoms of Anorexia-
> 
> ...


 Ironically, steroids can give you most of those side effects as well..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Im 25


 25 BC


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Ironically, steroids can give you most of those side effects as well..


 Is she taking steroids? She has a good physique and is lean, so she must be Look at her hair skin and nails......

i don't know what steroids you've taken, but in my time using steroids I haven't had these side effects. Maybe elevated liver values, but nothing to course concern or effects that can eventually kill you, like many anorexic sufferes succumb to.

Never had had hair that falls out, never had brittle nails, never had seizures and never felt dizzy or fainted, fatigued. And I certainly haven't experience extreme weight loss.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Good looking girl, the camera loves her.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Good looking girl, the camera loves her.


 Wish it loved me lol look fvcking sh1t in pics


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Is she taking steroids? She has a good physique and is lean, so she must be Look at her hair skin and nails......


 Oh come off it mate :lol:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Fair play to her but I think that theres a fair argument that she's merely swapped one obsession for another.


 So you think Kristina's change from being anorexic to a healthy & fit body is swapping one obsession for another... wow


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Is she taking steroids? She has a good physique and is lean, so she must be Look at her hair skin and nails......
> 
> i don't know what steroids you've taken, but in my time using steroids I haven't had these side effects. Maybe elevated liver values, but nothing to course concern or effects that can eventually kill you, like many anorexic sufferes succumb to.
> 
> Never had had hair that falls out, never had brittle nails, never had seizures and never felt dizzy or fainted, fatigued. And I certainly haven't experience extreme weight loss.


 She looks good so she must be taking steroids 

Well steroids do accelerate baldness, but you're right about seizures and whatnot.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Wish it loved me lol look fvcking sh1t in pics


 I have the same problems but that's why Photoshop was invented bro


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Oh come off it mate :lol:


 I don't know if she is or not. People seem to assume because she's in great shape. Maybe she is, but woman can reach a good level of muscle mass without steroids.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I don't know if she is or not. People seem to assume because she's in great shape. Maybe she is, but woman can reach a good level of muscle mass without steroids.


 Exactly, it depends how hard you work that body and how long you have been doing it.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> She looks good so she must be taking steroids
> 
> Well steroids do accelerate baldness, but you're right about seizures and whatnot.


 Not hair loss in everyone. I have a bush on my head :cool2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tren's physique said:


> Lol.... As unhealthy as pro bodybuilding is (and I'd have to argue also on this...) It's NEVER as unhealthy as anorexia. Ffs anorexia kills you in a matter of time and it's INCREDIBLY unhealthy, you can't even make it less unhealthy as you can with using roids ecc.


 Just because the symptoms are different makes no less unhealthy


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Wish it loved me lol look fvcking sh1t in pics


 Stop fishing for compliments!

The gay mags would love you :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Exactly, it depends how hard you work that body and how long you have been doing it.


 Omgggggg.....pleeeease!!! U cannot be this uneducated


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Stop fishing for a fisting!
> 
> I love you :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

When she does come on here, she has always been very helpful


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> I don't know if she is or not. People seem to assume because she's in great shape. Maybe she is, but woman can reach a good level of muscle mass without steroids.


 I think she talked openly about it until she started to make a career out of it.

Like everyone else, they suddenly become "natty".


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Exactly, it depends how hard you work that body and how long you have been doing it.


 Lol, bless! She's probably got higher test levels than you babe


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

im not going to get into the addiction argument, bit she does look good!

however the only reason the story was published was because she went from one extreme to another


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sambuca said:


> much healthier addiction than being anorexic. it is a form of control but a pretty healthy one at that.


 Much healthier than starving herself to death, shopping incessantly, or constantly sending self is to my phone......digits upon request


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Just because the symptoms are different makes no less unhealthy


 Seriously? You're comparing something lots people die for every year with something one people every couple of years die for? And in the second case it's someone who greatly abuses steroids.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

She's done well & was always quote informative when posting and very helpful one of the better members without the politics.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I want to know who won the fake antique dumbell necklace


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Just because the symptoms are different makes no less unhealthy


 lol at anyone thinking competitive bodybuilding is healthy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> I want to know who won the fake antique dumbell necklace


 Trust you not to remember..!! :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> lol at anyone thinking competitive bodybuilding is healthy.


 I won it, I'm wearing it for work right now.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Omgggggg.....pleeeease!!! U cannot be this uneducated


 Sarcasm, or are you saying anyone that takes steroids really doesn't have to train that hard and will still end up looking great? (genetics aside)


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Ares said:


> Lol, bless! She's probably got higher test levels than you babe


 Well considering I am 10 years older than her and don't take steroids, it's a possibility. Should I feel bad about that?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Doesn't look natty anymore.

Anorexia is reversible. Virilisation isn't.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fair play to her I say, of course the comments section should be hilarious. "Ridiculous, she has issues" was a personal highlight :lol:



FelonE said:


> Wish it loved me lol look fvcking sh1t in pics


 Joint the club :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tren's physique said:


> Seriously? You're comparing something lots people die for every year with something one people every couple of years die for? And in the second case it's someone who greatly abuses steroids.


 No it's not....people can have anorexia for years before it kills them same with steroids.....where the hell have u been???


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Doesn't look natty anymore.
> 
> Anorexia is reversible. Virilisation isn't.


 Putting a positive spin on anorexia lol.

Anyone comparing the 2 are deluded.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol at anyone thinking competitive bodybuilding is healthy.


 There all jokers in here seriously all this hide it under the table.......fukwits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> There all jokers in here seriously all this hide it under the table.......fukwits


 Calm down Bostin Loyd


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Calm down Bostin Loyd


 Lol...wait I need to google


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Calm down Bostin Loyd


 Well thanks ...at least he's honest ....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well thanks ...at least he's honest ....


 And natty like you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> And natty like you


 He's not I am...let's not BS here ...I'm with stevo ......for now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> He's not I am...let's not BS here ...I'm with stevo ......for now


 I rest my case


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I rest my case


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> No it's not....people can have anorexia for years before it kills them same with steroids.....where the hell have u been???


 Still, anorexia kills way more than steroids.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 123300


 Lol...u went too far....


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

andyboro said:


> Fair play to her but I think that theres a fair argument that she's merely swapped one obsession for another.


 Yeah but any bodybuilder needs that addictive personality trait. At least she's swapped to a healthier obsession.

Thats why you'll find so many guys on here that used to abuse drugs and alcohol. The same personality traits that cause drug abuse or eating disorders make successful bodybuilders. I.e prone to addiction, obsessive etc.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tren's physique said:


> Still, anorexia kills way more than steroids.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 123300


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123302


 FPMSL :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I don't know if she is or not. People seem to assume because she's in great shape. Maybe she is, but woman can reach a good level of muscle mass without steroids.


 The amount of men on here on gear and it's not a problem,a girl uses them (not saying she does just mean in general) and everyone starts judging lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also people confusing obsession with dedication


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

5% where you're only serious about your gainz if your clit touches your toes


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

andyboro said:


> Fair play to her but I think that theres a fair argument that she's merely swapped one obsession for another.


 Substitute..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I obsess about dedication


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I obsess about FelonE


 A lot do mate tbh


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> A lot do mate tbh


 Who?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Who?


 What?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What?


 Where


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

When

Beat ya ...lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Where


 Round the back in 5


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Round the back in 5


 I like it round the back :tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I like it round the back :tt2:


 I like 5 in round the back


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I like 5 in round the back


 Holy chit batman..


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

http://www.cutandjacked.com/Kristina-Vassilieva-Interview


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

She's like a jacked Kendal Jenner her training partner on her insta (ink fitness) is hot too


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Also people confusing obsession with dedication


 People confusing general chat with criticism too.

I think there would be guys on this forum who would be offended if they they weren't referred to as obsessed or assisted.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

lewdylewd said:


> Yeah but any bodybuilder needs that addictive personality trait. At least she's swapped to a healthier obsession.
> 
> Thats why you'll find so many guys on here that used to abuse drugs and alcohol. The same personality traits that cause drug abuse or eating disorders make successful bodybuilders. I.e prone to addiction, obsessive etc.


 Yeah, I agree.. this for some is an acceptable vice to fulfil their addiction requirements. That doesn't make it the right way to deal with it though does it? I'd go so far as to say that these are also the ones who sometimes take it too far and end up with problems.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Varg said:


> I think she talked openly about it until she started to make a career out of it.
> 
> Like everyone else, they suddenly become "natty".


 It's one of those taboo subjects in the bodybuilding world. But taking steroids., certainly doesn't destroy your body like an eating disorder can.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

"Obsessed is just a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated" -- Russell Warren


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I have always liked her. She has done very well for herself irrespective of what she has or has not taken. I say well done to her and keep up the good work. lets praise her for what she has achieved. :thumb


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> The amount of men on here on gear and it's not a problem,a girl uses them (not saying she does just mean in general) and everyone starts judging lol


 Exactly. That's why none come on here anymore. A lot of the men think it's a male only forum and freak out when a woman gains some muscle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Exactly. That's why none come on here anymore. A lot of the men think it's a male only forum and freak out when a woman gains some muscle.


 Exactly,or start making sexual comments like sniggering school kids


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have always liked her. She has done very well for herself irrespective of what she has or has not taken. I say well done to her and keep up the good work. lets praise her for what she has achieved. :thumb


 x2


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> There all jokers in here seriously all this hide it under the table.......fukwits


 I think you are out of your league when it come to steroids and bodybuilding and trying to compare it to a serious eating disorder.

Im been taking steroids on and off for 13 years. I know some who've been using for 20 years plus. They aren't dead and nor am I. I'm not saying it's a healthy way to live, but it certainly isn't comparable to anorexia or any other eating disorder.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> "Obsessed is just a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated" -- Russell Warren


 "Dedication is a word the obsessed use to hide their obsession" ... Natty Steve'o.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazing her .... my god.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

If I burgled her house the only thing that would go missing is her dirty laundry basket


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Fuksake... Hot as hell!

I like!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

MrLulz said:


> Doesn't look natty anymore.
> 
> Anorexia is reversible. Virilisation isn't.


 I'd suck the clit clean off her tbh..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I think you are out of your league when it come to steroids and bodybuilding and trying to compare it to a serious eating disorder.
> 
> Im been taking steroids on and off for 13 years. I know some who've been using for 20 years plus. They aren't dead and nor am I. I'm not saying it's a healthy way to live, but it certainly isn't comparable to anorexia or any other eating disorder.


 I didn't compare the two in that sense I just said both are unhealthy ....the argument on my part was about anorexia being unhealthy and steroids are no better that's it....but once again I think people just look at my name and not really read what I said ....so it's got twisted along the way...

and and can I just add...I could never be out of my league discussing bb ...I just don't do it...but iv been rustling iron for 30 years....as for,steroids the info some have given regarding women and anavar on here is scary!!!! And most don't have a clue about their own cycle and ask others instead of a mod who prob knows more which is why they end up with an empty pencil and cry in threads.....also....have u seen how most look ..if I took s**t I'd expect to at least look decent!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't compare the two in that sense I just said both are unhealthy ....the argument on my part was about anorexia being unhealthy and steroids are no better that's it....but once again I think people just look at my name and not really read what I said ....so it's got twisted along the way...


 I know your name and what you are like. I think eating disorders are a lot more serious and have an extremely high fatility rate. Saying steroids are no better is just ludicrous.

Taken from one of many eating disorder sites-

*
Is it possible to recover from an eating disorder?
*

Yes. We are lucky enough to work with some very inspirational people and we hear some very uplifting stories of recovery. Research suggests that around 46% of anorexia patients fully recover, a 33% improving and 20% remaining chronically ill. Similar research into bulimia suggests that 45% make a full recovery, 27% improve considerably and 23% suffer chronically.

*
How devastating are eating disorders?
*

Anorexia has the highest mortality rate of any psychiatric disorder, from medical complications associated with the illness as well as suicide. Research has found that 20% of anorexia sufferers will die prematurely from their illness. Bulimia is also associated with severe medical complications, and binge eating disorder sufferers often experience the medical complications associated with obesity. In every case, eating disorders severely affect the quality of life of the sufferer and those that care for them.

Please share your statistics on the mortality rates of bodybuilders and fitness professionals


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I know your name and what you are like. I think eating disorders are a lot more serious and have an extremely high fatility rate. Saying steroids are no better is just ludicrous.
> 
> *
> Is it possible to recover from an eating disorder?
> ...


 Where did mortality come I to it....anorexia is unhealthy ...I think we agree.....bodybuilding is not a healthy lifestyle....that's it that's my point not whether they are similar in Mortality rate!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 25 BC


 I just found this....

Best cream......for real.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Yeah, I agree.. this for some is an acceptable vice to fulfil their addiction requirements. That doesn't make it the right way to deal with it though does it? I'd go so far as to say that these are also the ones who sometimes take it too far and end up with problems.


 You can apply that to every elite athlete in every sport then. Thankfully not everyone thinks like this, or sport would be pretty boring.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Where did mortality come I to it....anorexia is unhealthy ...I think we agree.....bodybuilding is not a healthy lifestyle....that's it that's my point not whether they are similar in Mortality rate!!


 Some can smoke for 80 years and still have no ill health. Others die of excellerated cancers, due to smoking. Some bodybuilders have had heart problems, angina for one which leads to cardiac arrest, but this can happen to most people with a crappy diet. I know a lad who was super fit, collapsed playing rugby and died, heart just stopped

Some might say eating a McDonald's once a week is unhealthy, but is it really if your diet is strict every other day of the week

BUT, An eating disorder is on another level. You are killing yourself slowly. Their bodies are so close to death and without mental and physical help, they will eventually die.

But you're right, getting to 4-5% isn't that healthy and some of the diets people use aren't overly accepted as normal either. It's not healthy in a conventional sense but its a more healthy way of living than some lifestyles people lead.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Where did mortality come I to it....anorexia is unhealthy ...I think we agree.....bodybuilding is not a healthy lifestyle....that's it that's my point not whether they are similar in Mortality rate!!


 The quality of life is completely different between the two, apples and oranges. And if we are talking typical women who bodybuild, this would include bikini girl, then this can be done without compromising health in the slightest. Just some suffering for contest prep.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't compare the two in that sense I just said both are unhealthy ....the argument on my part was about anorexia being unhealthy and steroids are no better that's it....but once again I think people just look at my name and not really read what I said ....so it's got twisted along the way...
> 
> and and can I just add...I could never be out of my league discussing bb ...I just don't do it...but iv been rustling iron for 30 years....as for,steroids the info some have given regarding women and anavar on here is scary!!!! And most don't have a clue about their own cycle and ask others instead of a mod who prob knows more which is why they end up with an empty pencil and cry in threads.....also....have u seen how most look ..if I took s**t I'd expect to at least look decent!!


 I concur @Skye666 you speak the truth girl


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> The quality of life is completely different between the two, apples and oranges. And if we are talking typical women who bodybuild, this would include bikini girl, then this can be done without compromising health in the slightest. Just some suffering for contest prep.


 These men and woman are also doing a lot of cardio, which in turn gives them a stronger heart and lungs. Which = being healthier

Im not that fit anymore, but I do cross trainer or treadmill for an hour 2-3 times a week and my resting heart rate is pretty low. My doctor tells me I'm very healthy. Would he be saying the same to an anorexic who weighs 5 stone and has no hair?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> The quality of life is completely different between the two, apples and oranges. And if we are talking typical women who bodybuild, this would include bikini girl, then this can be done without compromising health in the slightest. Just some suffering for contest prep.


 Your right ...I did say before bb at extreme levels


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Your right ...I did say before bb at extreme levels


 Sorry I missed that. I agree, the extremes of bodybuilding can lead to bad health, but you can prudent about things, such as take time off AAS, get bloods done regularly, take blood pressure, an echocardiogram. These can minimise risks, but not eliminate them. I don't think this will apply to females so much, their doses are so much less than a mans.

In my opinion, and I have been on the end of such an incident, fat burners are the biggest cause for concern in the world of competing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> These men and woman are also doing a lot of cardio, which in turn gives them a *bigger* heart and. Which = being healthier
> 
> Im not that fit anymore, but I do cross trainer or treadmill for an hour 2-3 times a week and my resting heart rate is pretty low. My doctor tells me I'm very healthy. Would he be saying the same to an anorexic who weighs 5 stone and has no hair?


 Fixed


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed


 Enlarged hearts due to exercise arent considered a health risk. One full of cholesterol is though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Sorry I missed that. I agree, the extremes of bodybuilding can lead to bad health, but you can prudent about things, such as take time off AAS, get bloods done regularly, take blood pressure, an echocardiogram. These can minimise risks, but not eliminate them. I don't think this will apply to females so much, *their doses are so much less than a mans.*
> 
> In my opinion, and I have been on the end of such an incident, fat burners are the biggest cause for concern in the world of competing.


 you need to speak to some pro women.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Kristina is a complex person.

She puts 100% into eveything she decides to do, whether that's being size 4 from eating disorders through modelling, or spending vast amounts and energy and time creating online vaping associations with companies, and promoting with her face on their sites.

Her thing now is bodybuilding, she has taken it to the extreme, as that is the person she is. It's paid off. I'm not a fan of the masculine female look tbh, but I wish her well now, and in all future endeavours.

What next though? You have to find some kind normality and balanced at some stage.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dark sim said:


> You can apply that to every elite athlete in every sport then. Thankfully not everyone thinks like this, or sport would be pretty boring.


 Not every athlete starts out with an eating disorder.

There's a difference between being committed to a goal and it being something to be obsessed over.

From the little I know about eating disorders, the usual root reason is that it is something that the can be controlled, there's a he'll of a lot of that here too so what I was getting at is that it seems a fair argument that the disorder hasn't been dealt with but merely diverted.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> you need to speak to some pro women.


 not bikini girls mate, which are the majority of a really small % anyway


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Not every athlete starts out with an eating disorder.
> 
> There's a difference between being committed to a goal and it being something to be obsessed over.
> 
> From the little I know about eating disorders, the usual root reason is that it is something that the can be controlled, there's a he'll of a lot of that here too so what I was getting at is that it seems a fair argument that the disorder hasn't been dealt with but merely diverted.


 This is possibly true, but like I wrote earlier the quality of life between the 2 "disorders" is completely different.

Only Kristina knows how she feels inside, but I go with the mantra, "if you look good, you feel good".


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

andyboro said:


> Not every athlete starts out with an eating disorder.
> 
> There's a difference between being committed to a goal and it being something to be obsessed over.
> 
> From the little I know about eating disorders, the usual root reason is that it is something that the can be controlled, there's a he'll of a lot of that here too so what I was getting at is that it seems a fair argument that the disorder hasn't been dealt with but merely diverted.


 Maybe she has got over her eating disorder and is enjoying the lifestyle as one of the top athletes in her game.

Will be interesting to see if @Kristina comes on to comment and put all our speculations to rest.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been training on and off since I was 14-15. I'm now 35 and still loving training. I do it because I like lifting, how it feels doing it and how I feel after. The side effects of how my body responds is a very much added bonus. I've always been broad, even in school, with abs back then......... I even train on holiday, my wife chooses a hotel which has a decent gym set up. Some might call it an obsession, others might say he's doing a sport/hobbies he loves. Which in my eyes I am. Whether it be lifting weights, hitting the punch bag or smashing cardio. It's a great feeling.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I've been training on and off since I was 14-15. I'm now 35 and still loving training. I do it because I like lifting, how it feels doing it and how I feel after. The side effects of how my body responds is a very much added bonus. I've always been broad, even in school, with abs back then......... I even train on holiday, my wife chooses a hotel which has a decent gym set up. Some might call it an obsession, others might say he's doing a sport/hobbies he loves. Which in my eyes I am. Whether it be lifting weights, hitting the punch bag or smashing cardio. It's a great feeling.


 Exactly mate. I've had people tell me I'm obsessed and they couldn't eat the way I do or train like I do......Does that mean I'm obsessed or does it mean that they don't know what its like to be passionate,disciplined and dedicated.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Exactly mate. I've had people tell me I'm obsessed and they couldn't eat the way I do or train like I do......Does that mean I'm obsessed or does it mean that they don't know what its like to be passionate,disciplined and dedicated.


 My parents tell me I'm obsessed spend too much money bla bla bla, but it's my hobby and passion. Yet I look at them and they have no hobbies or passion for anything really.

If I was to be a big drinker/smoker/partier/junk food eater, I'd say that's an unhealthy passion.

As my grandad says, he prefers me taking pride in my body rather than destroying it through the aforementioned activities. He used to be an internatiinal rugby player so he knows what is involved in a passion.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> I've been training on and off since I was 14-15. I'm now 35 and still loving training. I do it because I like lifting, how it feels doing it and how I feel after. The side effects of how my body responds is a very much added bonus. I've always been broad, even in school, with abs back then......... I even train on holiday, my wife chooses a hotel which has a decent gym set up. Some might call it an obsession, others might say he's doing a sport/hobbies he loves. Which in my eyes I am. Whether it be lifting weights, hitting the punch bag or smashing cardio. It's a great feeling.


 Well said @Omen669

Don't understand why people cant just give credit were credit is due! Kristina looks incredible.. She has made a career from it. Big deal if she comes on here to promote herself I'm sure we would all the same if we were in her position!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

herc said:


> Well said @Omen669
> 
> Don't understand why people cant just give credit were credit is due! Kristina looks incredible.. She has made a career from it. Big deal if she comes on here to promote herself I'm sure we would all the same if we were in her position!


 I don't think anyone dissed her...apart from the guy who said she's skinny that's plain rude....no one has doubted how she looks ...how could they.

The debates always get misconstrued.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> Well said @Omen669
> 
> Don't understand why people cant just give credit were credit is due! Kristina looks incredible.. She has made a career from it. Big deal if she comes on here to promote herself I'm sure we would all the same if we were in her position!


 The way people go on about her it's not surprising she doesn't come on here much. She's doing well and is obviously in a positive environment,why would she wanna come on her and have the negativity,I wouldn't.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The way people go on about her it's not surprising she doesn't come on here much. She's doing well and is obviously in a positive environment,why would she wanna come on her and have the negativity,I wouldn't.


 That negativity is coming from men...there are women on here who would value her input so she should ignore the pricks and come on anyway to share information.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Exactly mate. I've had people tell me I'm obsessed and they couldn't eat the way I do or train like I do......Does that mean I'm obsessed or does it mean that they don't know what its like to be passionate,disciplined and dedicated.


 That's what it takes to achieve a certain level. Hard work and commitment, unless you're a genetic freak.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Omen669 said:


> Maybe she has got over her eating disorder and is enjoying the lifestyle as one of the top athletes in her game.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if @Kristina comes on to comment and put all our speculations to rest.


 Both you and @Dark sim have a good point.. it's easy to assume the worst and just as easy to be completely wrong.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> The way people go on about her it's not surprising she doesn't come on here much. She's doing well and is obviously in a positive environment,why would she wanna come on her and have the negativity,I wouldn't.


 This why there is a lack of female lifters anymore. The negativity that is thrown about regarding female bodybuilders is unreal.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> This why there is a lack of female lifters anymore. The negativity that is thrown about regarding female bodybuilders is unreal.


 as opposed to the positivity about male ones?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> This why there is a lack of female lifters anymore. The negativity that is thrown about regarding female bodybuilders is unreal.


 I agree. The comments they get when they join here and put pics up are stupid,not good for the site


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> as opposed to the positivity about male ones?


 On this forum, it's all about men yes.

Male bodybuilders are some what accepted in society, and especially on forums like this. Women still aren't treated with the same respect.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> On this forum, it's all about men yes.
> 
> Male bodybuilders are some what accepted in society, and especially on forums like this. Women still aren't treated with the same respect.


 both women and mens far ends of the spectrum get treated with ridicule and derision, its how far you take it as to the level of derision and ridicule you will get.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> both women and mens far ends of the spectrum get treated with ridicule and derision, its how far you take it as to the level of derision and ridicule you will get.


 Yes of course, but a man with muscle mass compared to a woman on this forum is totally different it seems.

I first joined ukm in 2008. It had many top level competitive female lifters. They soon left when it became a common trend to insult how they looked. It's a bodybuilding, so you'd think they wouldn't get ridiculed?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yes of course, but a man with muscle mass compared to a woman on this forum is totally different it seems.
> 
> I first joined ukm in 2008. It had many top level competitive female lifters. They soon left when it became a common trend to insult how they looked. It's a bodybuilding, so you'd think they wouldn't get ridiculed?


 Most bodybuilders dont really like extreme female bodybuilders, they are just the fantasies of a limited number of schmoes and confused individuals.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yes of course, but a man with muscle mass compared to a woman on this forum is totally different it seems.
> 
> I first joined ukm in 2008. It had many top level competitive female lifters. They soon left when it became a common trend to insult how they looked. It's a bodybuilding, so you'd think they wouldn't get ridiculed?


 They got rid of the ms Olympia. I wonder why....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyphy said:


> They got rid of the ms Olympia. I wonder why....


 the Mr Olympia will be next.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> the Mr Olympia will be next.


 As long as there's a market for schmoes it ain't going nowhere lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> Most bodybuilders dont really like extreme female bodybuilders, they are just the fantasies of a limited number of schmoes and confused individuals.


 That shouldn't come into it though. They are taking part in a sport that they love, just like men do.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> That shouldn't come into it though. They are taking part in a sport that they love, just like men do.


 then they should be able to roll with the punches.

If you take yourself to extremes you will get comments, thats life.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> then they should be able to roll with the punches.
> 
> If you take yourself to extremes you will get comments, thats life.


 Yeah of course they should take it on the chin, being ridiculed and bullied for how they look. Man the the Fvck up women bodybuilders.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yeah of course they should take it on the chin, being ridiculed and bullied for how they look. Man the the Fvck up women bodybuilders.


 Just ignore people.

f**k me, Im sick of people moaning about being "offended" its simple, dont take offence, being offended is a choice you make.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Just ignore people.
> 
> f**k me, Im sick of people moaning about being "offended" its simple, dont take offence, being offended is a choice you make.


 He says.....moaning


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> That negativity is coming from men...there are women on here who would value her input so she should ignore the pricks and come on anyway to share information.


 Would the information be free or would you have to pay for the service?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Would the information be free or would you have to pay for the service?


 On here ...free like other mods do.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> Just ignore people.
> 
> f**k me, Im sick of people moaning about being "offended" its simple, dont take offence, being offended is a choice you make.


 I so agree... "I'm offended!" People seem to think it affords some kind of special status to their BS point....

Who gives a feck... So fecking what !!!!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> Just ignore people.
> 
> f**k me, Im sick of people moaning about being "offended" its simple, dont take offence, being offended is a choice you make.


 Yes I totally agree with that, but they shouldn't have to put up with it, especially in the bodybuilding world. Like a gay person then, she/he should roll with the punches being called all sorts of names...... No. Even Rhonda rousey the UFC fighter has been called out for her "manly body". it's ridiculous

People shouldn't be nasty enough to throw such comments about in the first place, then there wouldn't be a problem. Why belittle or ridicule someone, unless your a nasty inadequate person yourself

We are on a totally different page if you think it's fine to ridicule someone for how they look and expect them just to ignore you and "roll with the punches"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Yes I totally agree with that, but they shouldn't have to put up with it, especially in the bodybuilding world. Like a gay person then, she/he should roll with the punches being called all sorts of names...... No. Even Rhonda rousey the UFC fighter has been called out for her "manly body". it's ridiculous
> 
> People shouldn't be nasty enough to throw such comments about in the first place, then there wouldn't be a problem. Why belittle or ridicule someone, unless your a nasty inadequate person yourself
> 
> *We are on a totally different page if you think it's fine to ridicule someone for how they look and expect them just to ignore you and "roll with the punches"*


 I dont think its fine, its just what people do, you can either let it effect you or rise above it, if you let it effect you then you are just weak.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

This went nicely off track :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This went nicely off track :whistling:


 sorry.

Now, who won the antique dumbell necklace?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> sorry.
> 
> Now, who won the antique dumbell necklace?


 I could so answer tht but I'm cruising closely to getting eggs thrown at me so Il leave it....BITES HAND. Arghhhhhhhhhh this is killing my Tourette's


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I could so answer tht but I'm cruising closely to getting eggs thrown at me so Il leave it....BITES HAND. Arghhhhhhhhhh this is killing my Tourette's


 PM me the details


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> I dont think its fine, its just what people do, you can either let it effect you or rise above it, if you let it effect you then you are just weak.


 Sadly it's not all that easy just to brush it off for some, especially when appreance is concerned. Call it weak vulnerable or sensitive

Ive got thick skin and can take a joke and give as good as get. Many times I've had comments made about my size and look by men and women. Doesn't bother me as I train for myself and nobody else. I either laugh it off, or "insult" them back with a witty reply. But Others can be too "sensitive" and take it to heart. That's when anxiety and depression can occur. People should mind their own business and leave others alone. I wouldn't walk upto a large lady and tell her that the dress she is wearing isn't very flattering as it makes her stomach look massive. Or tell someone they are ugly. Why do it in the first place?

Anyway, like I said before, we need Kristina back to us all what her life is really now like.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Sadly it's not all that easy just to brush it off for some, especially when appreance is concerned. Call it weak vulnerable or sensitive
> 
> Ive got thick skin and can take a joke and give as good as get. Many times I've had comments made about my size and look by men and women. Doesn't bother me as I train for myself and nobody else. I either laugh it off, or "insult" them back with a witty reply. But Others can be too "sensitive" and take it to heart. That's when anxiety and depression can occur. People should mind their own business and leave others alone. I wouldn't walk upto a large lady and tell her that the dress she is wearing isn't very flattering as it makes her stomach look massive. Or tell someone they are ugly. Why do it in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, we need Kristina back to us all what her life is really now like.


 This is a whole different subject though isn't it?

No one has slagged kristina...but I'm assuming the point bonzo is making is not about going up to the average person in the street being rude...but that if ur in the limelight ( as she is) and if ur involved in written articles about ur life ( as she is) then u pretty much are putting urself in line to be targeted ....that said she's not a frail little woman and as she said she sees negativity as the other persons issue not hers so that's how she looks at it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Sadly it's not all that easy just to brush it off for some, especially when appreance is concerned. Call it weak vulnerable or sensitive
> 
> Ive got thick skin and can take a joke and give as good as get. Many times I've had comments made about my size and look by men and women. Doesn't bother me as I train for myself and nobody else. I either laugh it off, or "insult" them back with a witty reply. But Others can be too "sensitive" and take it to heart. That's when anxiety and depression can occur. People should mind their own business and leave others alone. I wouldn't walk upto a large lady and tell her that the dress she is wearing isn't very flattering as it makes her stomach look massive. Or tell someone they are ugly. Why do it in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, *we need Kristina back to us all what her life is really now like. *


 speak for yourself, Im not in the slightest bit interested.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 123411


 If i cared I could have signed up to her instagram and got a free shittty necklace to make my neck green.


----------

